

Save your fotopedia data to Evernote - matthewayne
http://www.fotopediatoevernote.com/

======
jpn
There are a lot of Fotopedia alternatives out there.

Check out this comparison:

[https://bonjourn.al/blog/17-fotopedia-alternatives-a-
short-l...](https://bonjourn.al/blog/17-fotopedia-alternatives-a-short-list)

------
pybolt
the favicon.ico is broken

~~~
matthewayne
Thanks! It should be fixed now.

